# OK to feed cooked chicken bones to hogs?



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

My wife whipped up a big batch of chicken soup for a sick SIL. She asked me if it was OK to feed the bones to our AGH's. The bones come from our range chickens so they are not the soft bones found in the grocery store chickens.

I didn't know the answer but I told her I knew where to get that answer, so folks what say you?


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

I would say no because cooked chicken bones splinter when they are chewed and can get caught in the throat. I've never fed them to any animal because of this.


----------



## MrHank (Sep 12, 2007)

We feed them to ours. Maybe not a great idea as I would not feed them to my dogs, but I think the pigs tend to chew and crush them before inhaling as a dog would do. We usually just give them the wwhole carcess and they wear it out. I am sure that you will get alot of different answers on here, but none of them will be wrong as everyone has had different experiances with this.


----------



## bruceki (Nov 16, 2009)

I have free-range chickens, and every now and then a hog figures out they're pretty tasty and eats a few. No ill effects.


----------



## FrankRichards (Dec 9, 2004)

About half my pigs diet is surplus human food. This frequently includes chicken, both cooked and raw. I've never had a problem.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Feed them to the hogs. Won't hurt a thing.


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks folks I'll pass this on to the wife, as an FYI we used to have a vet in town, who would take home cooked chicken bones from the restaurant to feed to his dogs. Do you suppose that the splintering bones is an old wives tale?


----------



## bruceki (Nov 16, 2009)

i've had chicken bones get stuck in a dogs mouth -- across the roof between the teeth on either side. but no problems inside the dog, ever. 

Maybe it's like lightning strikes -- it happens to folks, but not often enough to warrant the worrying about it.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

ONG2 said:


> Thanks folks I'll pass this on to the wife, as an FYI we used to have a vet in town, who would take home cooked chicken bones from the restaurant to feed to his dogs. Do you suppose that the splintering bones is an old wives tale?



No. I used to feed them to our dogs until I HAD to get one to the vet and get the bone extracted from his soft palate.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

We feed them to our dogs, cooked, uncooked, boiled, baked, raw, what ever. Never a problem in decades with many dogs - we have about a dozen. I would expect similar results from hogs. Bird bones are food.

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
Pastured Pigs, Sheep & Kids
in the mountains of Vermont
Read about our on-farm butcher shop project:
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/butchershop
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/csa


----------



## FTG-05 (Mar 10, 2010)

We feed chicken (and pork, beef and turkey) bones to our dog all the time. No big deal here. My wife recalls that her dairy farm dogs got all the leftover food, including all bones, never a problem.

FWIW.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Probly not a problem, but I don`t feed mine bones. Just me maybe, don`t give to my dogs either. > Marc


----------

